# Accès réseau freewifi : ok sur Mac, pas via ipodtouch ??



## guillaumemac (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir

J'ai activé mon compte freewifi, je l'ai testé sur mon Mac, qui se connecte sans pb en wifi avec freewifi via la page où il faut rentrer son identifiant et son mot de passe. 
Par contre, quand je veux faire la même chose sur mon itpodtouch, la page web de free me rejette et me dit que mon identifiant FreeWifi est inconnu.. (je précise que j'ai quitté le freewifi sur le mac au cas où..).
Etrange.
est ce que qn a une idée sur le pourquoi de la chose ?

merci par avance


----------



## naas (2 Janvier 2010)

http://www.iphon.fr/post/2009/06/25/Connection-iPhone-/-iPod-touch-aux-barnes-Free-Wifi


----------



## guillaumemac (2 Janvier 2010)

oui j'avais bien vu ça, mais cette application permet (ou permettrait car elle n'a pas l'air de fonctionner parfaitement d'après les commentaires) que d'éviter de rentrer ses identifiants / mot de passe une fois sur le site, si je le fais "à la main" normalement pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas, a priori ?

Je me dis que si l'application permet de faire un "autofill" mais que la méthode classique ne marche pas, l'application ne risque pas de marcher.


----------



## naas (2 Janvier 2010)

Cela dépends de la version de l'os. De toute façon rien ne t'empeche d'essayer non ?


----------



## bapum (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Moi j'utilise "Couverture FreeWifi"  est ça marchenickel.

J'avais essayé avant "Wifi Free connect", mais j'avais toujours des problèmes pour me connecter.

a+


----------



## guillaumemac (5 Janvier 2010)

bon, j'ai essayé les 2, et elles marchent ttes deux parfaitement pour moi, je ferai le tri à l'usage. Merci de vos conseils !


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2010)

reviens nous faire part de ton expérience pour les autres membres


----------



## guillaumemac (26 Janvier 2010)

good point comme ils disent... Pour moi" couverture wifi" marche mieux.


----------

